# moo brew 2013 cask aged



## stuartf (5/3/16)

Sitting in Mr Paul's in Mornington drinking a few glasses of moo brew stout cask aged from 2013 and have to admit to a deep love for this beer. Rich, oak, chocolate and hints of coffee. Been wanting to make a stout with oak for a while does anyone have any idea how they make this beer. I admit I'm in love!


----------



## Yob (5/3/16)

Make beer, put in barrel?


----------



## stuartf (5/3/16)

Hmm, was hoping for some more specific assistance with ingredients than that mate, or is it a Tassie secret?


----------



## Yob (5/3/16)

Naa, they be stout elsewhere as well... 

Have you asked them for a recipe?


----------



## Danwood (5/3/16)

Have a look around for tried and tested stout recipes and oaking/barreling practices.

AHBs Four pillars of Stout recipe coupled with a few weeks on medium toast oak chips should get you a fine beer, so long as your basic practices are solid.


----------



## manticle (5/3/16)

Moo brew stouts that I've tried have been excellent.
Make big stout, add wood, age.
Pale, roast, oak, yum.


----------



## stuartf (5/3/16)

Yeah was naive enough a few months ago to think maybe I had hit on using oak as a novel idea in stout only to do a quick search to find its as common as muck. Thinking soaking oak chips in a navy rum then adding to a rich chocolate stout should get me pretty close. Not sure i can manage to age it for 6 years like tonight's sample though


----------



## manticle (5/3/16)

Toast the oak first, then soak. Or look at tony's oaked no chill cube method.
Or get a barrel.

Age for 3 months, 6 months, 1 year, 2 years.
Sample throughout.


----------



## Yob (5/3/16)

so to be a little more helpful myself

Beersmith article

and THIS which has a handy graph of roasing temps = flavor

or you can get a ex distillery barrel and go the whole hog B)


----------



## Blind Dog (5/3/16)

For small batches the oak dominos or staves are perhaps a better option than chips as there's less end grain so less tannin extraction. Not had a huge amount of personal experience making beer with either, just tasted a fair number of other people's efforts using oak products.


----------



## stuartf (6/3/16)

After 3 pints of the stuff I decided to email the brewery and ask if they could give me any advice on grains etc to try out. I'm thinking an imperial stout as a base then rack onto the oak staves, possibly some toasted coconut, in a secondary for aging for a few months?


----------



## wambesi (6/3/16)

More than a few years back I asked for their pale Ale recipe and got it (minus proportions), they were quite happy to help out, hopefully they still are.


----------



## stuartf (10/3/16)

Well no response from moo brew yet so I've started working on a recipe anyway. 
4.2kg Golden promise
0.3 brown malt
0.3 crystal 70
0.8 chocolate
Thinking of adding some brown sugar to bump up the abv and add a different flavour. Mashed reasonably high (67?) for body and mouth feel. Hops thinking ekg or northern brewer.
Oak staves toasted then soaked in some navy rum for a week then added to the cube and no chilled then aged for 2 months prior to fermentation as per Tony's recipe. Not sure how close it will be to the original but thinking this should make a decent rich chocolaty oaky stout. Any critique appreciated as its my first crack at a stout


----------



## manticle (10/3/16)

I'd consider black and maybe roast barley as well.
Yeast?
If I remember, I'll try and find out some moo brew specific info for you.
PM me for a prompt next week if you hear nothing.


----------



## stuartf (10/3/16)

Yeah I was thinking black but was a bit concerned about bitterness. Yeast something English but hadn't started looking into that yet.


----------



## manticle (16/3/16)

Have emailed Dave so I'll post up here if he's willing to part with any info.


----------



## manticle (16/3/16)

Response from the brewer below. Great detail and very much appreciated by me, Stuart and many others I'm sure.
Show your appreciation by buying samples for testing and comparison

"We use predominately pale Malt with some brown and Chocolate also both Carfa 2&3 
Mash profile is 65 degrees for an hour 73 degrees for 10mins 78 degrees and out.
Hops: Centennial for bittering and EKG aromatics 55BU's
Yeast US05

As far as the barrel ageing process we ferment in stainless finish final ferment in barrel and then throw it in the cool room and forget about it for 12 months. We have a blend of American and French oak."


----------



## Yob (16/3/16)

Big ups manticle..

Good work, interesting that it's cold conditioned for extended periods..


----------



## Mardoo (16/3/16)

and that they finish final ferment in the barrel. that's quite interesting.


----------



## Yob (16/3/16)

I know of others that adhere to that method


----------



## stuartf (16/3/16)

Yep many thanks to Dave at the brewery for sharing this info and manticle for his help contacting them. Ordered my grains and have my oak staves soaking in some rum (based on the chart yob posted above). Planning on brewing this sometime over Easter so ill post an update and possibly some pics if things are going well.
Cheers


----------



## Yob (16/3/16)

Just send bottles...


----------



## stuartf (16/3/16)

Don't know how its going to turn out yet. I could end up brewing 20 odd litres of shite.


----------



## Yob (16/3/16)

Just be sure and pitch enough yeast and you'll be fine, not a beer you want to under cook


----------



## Mardoo (17/3/16)

Yob said:


> I know of others that adhere to that method


Indeed. Midnight Brew and I were talking about their method the other day.


----------



## stuartf (25/3/16)

Brewing this today so far so good.
4kg gladfields 2-row pale
3kg gladfields aurora
0.2kg each of Simpsons brown,chocolate, carafa 2 and carafa 3. Oak staves toasted at 220C for 1 hour then soaked in dark rum for 1 week. 60g cascade at 60 min 45g ekg at 15 min then no chilled into cube containing the oak staves. Fingers crossed it comes out as good as the mash smells now. Internet is down currently so no photos till T fix my phone line


----------



## manticle (26/3/16)

Isn't aurora akin to aromatic?

Very powerful malt - I use around 100 - 150 with the same amount of biscuit and it's distinct, even in a stout.

With everything else going on it will possibly integrate and be marvellous.


----------



## stuartf (26/3/16)

I was originally planning to just use the pale but got sucked in by the description of aurora on the website, fruit cake etc, sounded like it could fit bit maybe could have gone for a smaller amount. Hops were a bit strong tasting the post boil sample but I'm thinking that will fade during the aging and fermentation so should be about right I hope. OG was right at 1.085 so didn't have the efficiency problems I thought I may have with a largish grain bill.


----------



## manticle (26/3/16)

Time will tell. Hope it turns out well but nothing precludes you from having another go except storage space. Waiting 12 months is hard so having more than one to sample isn't a bad thing.


----------



## stuartf (26/3/16)

Yeah I have already planned to do this again with a few tweeks so hopefully both will be good or I'll be sitting on 120ish bottles of crap


----------



## stuartf (8/7/16)

Just to update on this, wort spent 3 months in the cube on the oak before fermenting at 18C. After a month in the bottle it's still a bit under carbed but taste is pretty damn close from what I can remember of the original. Good coffe and cocoa flavours with decent amount of oak. Batch 2 bottled last week so got plenty of stock to allow me to age it for a good long time.


----------

